# Opinions



## Xinglu (Sep 8, 2009)

So I'm looking at cross training in BJJ, I am looking at this place.  I would be grateful for any knowledge anyone has on this Academy.  I went and looked at the facilities, they are nice and the people seem great but before I commit I was wondering if anyone had any input or knows them/knows of them.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't help you, other than to say that you have a LOT of choices in that area.  There are so many good BJJ schools to choose from.   

A couple in that area that I would definitely check out before committing:  Fabio Santos' Academy (he's a red/black belt) and Saulo Ribiero's (and Xande's) school.  http://www.unijj.com/ 

While I don't know the guy you're referring to, I do know by reputation that these two schools are top tier.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 8, 2009)

I looked at the second school, they it looked good, but he was asking more money than I could part with and OB is 20 min away without traffic and evening traffic and it is more like 45 min.

I will go look at Fabio Santo's though, he is about 5 min down the freeway from me 

Still, if anyone can provide any information on Odie Neto I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## PictonMA (Sep 9, 2009)

From what I understand Odie Neto received his black belt from Carlos Aveline.  

Aveline was a student of Mario Sperry who started training around 1992, moved to San Diego in 1995 as a Brown Belt to run that school.  

Several years later his Visa was running out so he had to go back to Brazil.  Odie Neto took over the academy as he was the only  black belt.

No real idea as to the quality of instruction but both Aveline and Neto have decent competition records in BJJ and Aveline went 11-0 in Vale Tudo in Brazil.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 9, 2009)

This Mario Sperry?

If so, it looks like legit lineage.  They took second overall as a school in the Grappler X tourney here in San Diego.  So that says something about how well his students are taught.  Thanks for the info!


----------

